# Vw Mk1 TDI RWD racer from holland



## GTI-BOY (Jun 24, 2009)

Vw mk1 2.7 v6 TDI +- 300 PK +- 600 NM

VVT : Van Vught Tuning


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## jodub337 (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbup: 
That thing Rocks!!!


----------



## Gebroeders-Schoonbeek (Dec 21, 2011)

Het begin @ Maart 2012 :


























































































Even een setje velgen opgeknapt en voorzien van een lekker kleurtje :

Voor









Na









Toen de motor uit duitsland gehaald en begonnen met de voor en achterkant van het frame te ontwerpen en te bouwen en ook meteen de motor en bak passen :





































Ondertussen nog een paar unibolds besteld die we tevens ook verkopen dus bij intresse even Pb.





































De kap ook maar in 2 delen gezaagd :














































ook een begin met de side skirts gemaakt : 
































































Even het geheel passen en potverdikkeme het lijkt al op een auto :




























intercooler en radiateur opgehaald 



















Ook gelijk maar even pas gemaakt 










toen een paar motor steunen gemaakt 



















Toen zijn we verder gegaan met het elektrisch stuurhuis en de pedalbox met een voetplaat erin te maken 





































Toen begonnen met de ophangingen 



























































































wauw momentje 




























bescherm plaat ivm gas pedaal en uitlaat 










Baksteun










intercooler piping gelast



















beetje bescherming voor de voeten 



















Uitlaatje erop










Aim controler erin gebouwt










klaar voor het eerste logeer partijtje bij VVT om de aandrijf lijn klaar te maken 













































































































Weer naar huis om compleet uit elkaar te gaan en in kleur gespoten te worden




























De weder opbouw 



















Toen weer gauw terug naar de heren van VVT voor de motorbedrading , brandstoftank , afstellen , grotere turbo , custom made inlaat en nog van alles
































































ook even een Schakel systeem bedacht samen met de VVT heren




























En toen begon het feest +- 300 PK en 600Nm hoppa wat een geweld in zon frame .
Johan belde dan ook of ik alsjeblieft gordels mee wou nemen want tijden het testen was het toch nog behoorlijk spannend in een niet uitgelijnde auto met dat vermogen haha heerlijk zulke telefoontjes.!!

later de auto bij VVT weg gehaald en toen moet het kapje er nog even weer op met dit als resultaat :


----------



## justin_6649 (Aug 19, 2007)

Gebroeders-Schoonbeek said:


>


:sly:


----------



## Gebroeders-Schoonbeek (Dec 21, 2011)

justin_6649 said:


> :sly:



haha thats while we test it but we change it after testing


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

amazing build and pics. Great!!!


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

Is this the v6 tdi from the touareg/newer Audi's and passats?

Amazing work :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mk1Madness (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Gebroeders-Schoonbeek (Dec 21, 2011)

2007/2008 BPP motor 2.7 from a audi A6


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

watching  video please


----------



## Draklore (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow.... I thought the 80' of tube I bought to do my RWD swap was $$$ lol

Great build!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:what::thumbup:


----------



## Traffic Jam Zombie (Dec 3, 2001)

oh my :heart:


----------



## Rocketdub442 (May 4, 2011)

This made me cry. I am just so happy!!


----------



## (mophead) (Oct 8, 2009)

Very jellious😳


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

this is an amazing build


----------



## ABA.slo (Apr 11, 2012)

So jealous.... Need a new pair of shorts!


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

can't wait to see it go on Ter Apel....  

Second diesel powered MK1 on the track, so much fun to see :thumbup:


----------

